# Newbie here



## chickadee (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm Diane.  I've been on MUA since 1999 but never posted here.  I'm a Counter Manager newbie for Estee Lauder at Macy's.  I worked for EL in 2000-2002 part time, but recently made a full time career switch from working in a boring office!  I'm also a licensed Esthetician.

I'm actually hoping to swap & sell a bunch of my unloved makeup here!  I have way way way too much and I really feel the need to purge!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 30, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome!  I just got a job at Macy's - at the fragrance counter.


----------



## Janice (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Diane! It's great to have you here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure once you've gained access to the Clearance Bin there won't be any problem finding new homes for the stash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to seeing you around the forum, be sure to check out Industry Discussion while you're here.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome Diane!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## juli (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

:woohoo: Diane!  Great career switch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that everything lives up to your expectations with the job.  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

jayme


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

